
Pushing data in real time using GraphQL subscriptions - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-62ec468b44ba
======
nareshbhatia
Now comes the fun stuff in my GraphQL series–we'll use subscriptions to
display changes to our bookstore in real-time. In Part 6, we'll implement
subscriptions on the server using Apollo PubSub.

However, the default implementation of PubSub doesn't scale. More robust
implementations are available, but not documented well. We'll create a pub/sub
mechanism using Redis to distribute published messages over multiple servers.

I'll be releasing one part a day for the next week (in case you'd like some
holiday travel reading). Here's what you can look forward to.

Part 7: Subscriptions (client implementation)

With only one part left in the series, I’d love to get your questions and
comments.

